# My Ebay a/d/s 830x looks like ****



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

I bought this a/d/s 830x on Ebay last year. I just opened it up to check what kind of potentiometers it had so I could order new ones because they are old and crappy. I saw what looks like either a failed repair job that ****ed up the PCB followed by a ****ty work-around or a ****ty work-around for an error in the PCB revision, which seems unlikely as I have too much respect for a/d/s to believe that. And I say that because some of the pads on the board are burned off.

Pic (HUGE): http://www.sosdan.com/ads830xpcb.jpg

Pic 2 (closer up): http://www.sosdan.com/ads830xpcb2.jpg


Amp works fine, btw.

Not sure what to do with it...


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Pics are dead. Can you re up them?


----------



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

I typo'd them and fixed them a minute or two after I posted. I think they should have been working by the time your post went through unless there's a problem with the server...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

I dont see any indication from the pics the pads are gone, the solder wouldnt be there if it was. But it does look like that stuff was soldered at a later time due to all the flux still left on the board compared to the clean factory solder joints.


----------



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

BeatsDownLow said:


> I dont see any indication from the pics the pads are gone, the solder wouldnt be there if it was. But it does look like that stuff was soldered at a later time due to all the flux still left on the board compared to the clean factory solder joints.


A couple are, or at least I was pretty darn sure they were. Just not in that close-up pic... I just got a quick pic.

I'll look again...


----------



## ween (Mar 12, 2009)

hi,
i'd call it a revision, as it appears to be on multiple channels...same parts on all channels.
maybe a stability issue after the boards were built. and i wouldn't let it bother you.
mark


----------



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

but it's ugly...


----------



## Mike_Dee (Mar 26, 2011)

dragonrage said:


> but it's ugly...


Take Q-Tips dipped in fingernail polish remover, and wipe it over the pads with heavy flux residue. It will make them as clean as the others.


----------



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

p.s. can anyone id the pots? It looks like there is text on them but daaaaaaaamn is it hard to read.


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

That's a stability revision - they identified that the op amps oscillate under certain conditions and made the mod. It's ugly. Just don't look at it.


----------



## Swanson's Performance (Mar 27, 2011)

Like it was said- all mods appear equal, just ugly. Can't see the pots!


----------



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

guess I'll pick up a jewler's loupe and try again for the pots. I really should have one anyway.


----------



## snyderd758 (Feb 21, 2011)

envisionelec said:


> That's a stability revision - they identified that the op amps oscillate under certain conditions and made the mod. It's ugly. Just don't look at it.


i second that shoddy work but if it works cover it back up and enjoy the sound.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Its a revision, the soldering job looks more than acceptable. They had to do this because there might have not been enought room below the board. Otherwise I would of done it below the board that way when someone looks at it they think "pretty".

Trust me if the amplifier works fine, then it was ment to be. Its when you see crappy soldering jobs (cold joints) then you may question the stupidity. But again those look legit to me, done proffessionaly.

Are you wanting to replace all 10 of the potentiometers? Be prepare to spend around 25 bucks if not more.


----------



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

TrickyRicky said:


> Are you wanting to replace all 10 of the potentiometers? Be prepare to spend around 25 bucks if not more.


I think it's worth it. It's a nice amp, especially if you guys think that it's in good shape and that was a reasonably quality (and potentially factory) repair. And 8 channel car amps are quite uncommon. 

The pots are not smooth acting. Some of them are really unsmooth. Not too 'crackly' (a little bit for some) but more like turning them a tiny bit sometimes has no effect, sometimes a ton of effect. They are worn. It's not a new amp.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

dragonrage said:


> I think it's worth it. It's a nice amp, especially if you guys think that it's in good shape and that was a reasonably quality (and potentially factory) repair. And 8 channel car amps are quite uncommon.
> 
> The pots are not smooth acting. Some of them are really unsmooth. Not too 'crackly' (a little bit for some) but more like turning them a tiny bit sometimes has no effect, sometimes a ton of effect. They are worn. It's not a new amp.


Potentiometers are not cheap. Also try cleaning them first before replacing them.


----------



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

TrickyRicky said:


> Potentiometers are not cheap. Also try cleaning them first before replacing them.


I'm not sure I really believe in cleaning potentiometers. I feel it's like advising someone with worn out brake pads to clean them. Potentiometers have a carbon surface and it actually wears out over time. I am aware that they aren't cheap. Whether I actually do it or not depends on how much I would actually have to pay, and how much I would have to pay depends on what kind of pots these are. I did pick up a jeweler's loupe but I haven't opened the amp again to try inspecting the pots with it.

I am aware that cleaning potentiometers does work sometimes, so if it turns out to be more expensive than I had been hoping for, then I will try cleaning them first. I do not have any contact cleaner on hand, so.... Though I miiiight still have some MAF cleaner, which should be safe to try. And even though I know that it should be safe, I'd still probably be too scared to try it on something like this. At least not without desoldering the pots first, so if the spray isn't good, it doesn't affect anything else. And then that seems like too much effort for something that might not work and having to solder and then again desolder to replace...

If this were some mediocre amp like some DEI 2 channel $80 thingy then I'd be all like pssh, MAF cleaner GO! But this is a rare gem!


----------



## berazafi (Jun 15, 2015)

Im Looking for a underside pic of the schematic, anyone have a clean pic


----------

